# Gettysburg Battlefield Resort



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Donna and I are headed to Gettysburg on Saturday for a free weekend. The catch is that we have to listen to their presentation regarding the campground.

Has anyone been there before? OR Will anyone be in the Gettysburg area this weekend.....?


----------



## onebadss (Jul 15, 2008)

We are to go there Aug. 7th weekend. Let me know how it goes and what the place is like. How did they get your name? My wife put our name in a drawing for $500 worth of free camping while having warranty work done at Keystone RV Ceanter in Greencastle. Have a good time.


----------



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

We're down the street from there right now at Gettysburg campground...


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Rick...I'm curious how your free weekend went. I'd like to try it myself if the sales pitch isn't too bad. Let me know how it was...

Michele


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

We went down in the off-season to hear their sales pitch. They promised the $500 free camping - the catch is that it has to be Monday thru Thursday. NO WEEKENDS. They really try to sell their Time Share thing - however - for us there weren't too many campgrounds within 150 miles. We do a lot of weekend trips and stay within 50-100 miles. In my opinion it is more suited for a retired couple, not a family. A lot of their participating CG's are in the south and west. We could stay at a different CG for 5 years within 100 miles and not stay at the same one more than once.

Good Luck,

Mike


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Well we started out with all good intentions to try the resort out, but, once we arrived, and drove through the campsite, we left - and went to Drummer Boy. The drive back to our site was herendous with very narrow and sharp turns. On the way in, we noticed campers just about on top of each other. There was a pow-wow going on which looked neat, and our site wasn't actually that bad, but our sales pitch time was for Sunday at 1pm which pretty much put a damper on plans to go to Gettysburg.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

Rick,

Granite Hill is very nice as well. In case you want to try a different Campground in Gettysburg.

Mike


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

This looks great though we've not stayed here: heard nothing but good about the place:
http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/caledonia.aspx
Just west of Gettysburg Battlefield

It's on our short list.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> This looks great though we've not stayed here: heard nothing but good about the place:
> http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/stateparks/parks/caledonia.aspx
> Just west of Gettysburg Battlefield
> 
> It's on our short list.


We did a popup rally at Caledonia the weekend before Thanksgiving---was a ton of fun, but I think it was the people more than the park lol

It was a beautiful cg, but there was NO TOILET PAPER the whoooooole weekend---try drunk walking to the toilet in the dark, through the woods, with your own tp in hand....funny site for the rest of us around the fire lmao!!


----------

